# Problems with the Pioneer Antenna



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

Has anyone had a problem with the Pioneer Antenna? I have had one on my vehicle for over a year now and it worked flawlessly until two days ago. It worked on the way to work and on my lunch break, but all the way home I got the NOSIGNAL message on my Pioneer HU. Never having a problem before, I assumed it was a problem with the XM service. I let it sit over night, and the next day when I tried it all I got was bits and pieces of songs and static and again NOSIGNAL. The weather was clear and dry, so water or ice should be no factor. I called XM Listener care line (After 1hr and 10 minutes on hold, hearing touch-tones and then a busy signal, then calling back and on hold for an additional 45 minutes) and we troubleshot my problem. She told me all their equipment was up and working great, and to take my truck to BestBuy and let them troubleshoot it. Having installed all my own stuff, I wasn't about to take it to them to rip apart (My tuner is way out of the way behind some trim panels) and charge me money to tell me what is broke so I can spend more money. I happed to have my wife's XM out of her car as we are trying to sell it, so I hooked up her small Sony antenna and my system came to life (is it possible for different antennas to give sound better quality?? The Sony seems way better...) An e-mail to Pioneer got me a canned response saying they are sorry for my problem and to give them another chance. (No incentives, coupon, percentage off...etc.)
Is anyone interested in what is inside of the Pioneer antenna?? Since Pioneer doesn't want it back, I was considering taking it apart to look and see what makes it tick...


----------

